# Paracord Snake



## JM1982 (Jul 18, 2012)

*FINISHED MY PARACORD SNAKE!!*
I make everything from bracelets to key-fobs, baskets, dog leashes, collars ... the list goes on.

For a while I have been trying to make a snake out of Paracord 
...finally finished tonight!

<Free standing and adjustable No glue or wires JUST knots>










Going to have a go at a 'Red-belly' next!





(feel free to message me if you want to see any more of what I have made... or just ask what the hell is paracord!)​


----------



## hughesy (Jul 18, 2012)

Cool bro! 
Send one my way for my snake room : )


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 18, 2012)

I knew paracord had 1000 uses, never realised you could do that with it. Handy stuff to have around. Looks good.


----------



## euphorion (Jul 18, 2012)

very cool! make me one like a gtp?


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL, you'll have knots in your fingers when you finish filling out all these orders


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 18, 2012)

how big is it?? take you long?


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 18, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> I knew paracord had 1000 uses, never realised you could do that with it. Handy stuff to have around. Looks good.



Thanks! 
Yep sure dose have alot of uses. 
Not to get all 'Bear Grills' but it has saved me from drifting to Tasmania when I was kayaking in the bay and lost my anchor a few months ago so yep handy to have around!



Manda1032 said:


> LOL, you'll have knots in your fingers when you finish filling out all these orders



lol
got a few nice blisters believe me!



euphorion said:


> very cool! make me one like a gtp?



Maybe after the red-belly 



justdragons said:


> how big is it?? take you long?



Compressed it stands about 2cm high - can stretch to about 10cm high and still free stand. 

Been perfecting it for a while, with a lot of failed attempts.
All up that probably took two hours (lots of breaks due to sore fingers)



Manda1032 said:


> LOL, you'll have knots in your fingers when you finish filling out all these orders



WAIT! 
Orders$$

....hmmm! lol

Should have the red-belly finished tonight!

Finished!
Although the reds not on the belly....oops!:shock:




Also finished my torch... bit off subject but ah well...








euphorion said:


> very cool! make me one like a gtp?



GTP shoud be easyer! 
How many do you want? Lol


----------

